# VIA train status?



## Phil S (Feb 19, 2014)

Any sites out there that track VIA trains, like jb's website for Amtrak? Or Amtrak's "Track a Train? Sure would be nice to have even a list of such websites worldwide.


----------



## Paul CHI (Feb 19, 2014)

I rode Via recently and tried hard to find average arrival times for the Canadian into Toronto. I totally failed to find any online information about times or status.


----------



## yarrow (Feb 23, 2014)

there is sure nothing i have been able to find either


----------



## chakk (Mar 21, 2014)

Passengers with me on #2 last month said that even calling the Via toll-free number can be unreliable, often with "last-minute" changes of an hour or more in expected arrival time.

Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------

